# anyone going to 2019 west coast haunters convention in portland this year ?



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

ravencroft said:


> anyone going to west coast haunters convention in portland this year ? we live in bham and are thinking of going and were just curious about event


I am interested in going but not sure I can afford it this year. I also live in WA. Both my kids live in Bham - they love it!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I have been going to West Coast Haunters Convention since its first year. It has grown a lot. It is a small convention. Great for networking and education. If you are going to learn and meet contacts it is a great convention. It is not a convention where you will find huge vendors. Most of the vendors sell kitchy home decor, jewelry, art, and basic make up, lighting, fog, sound items. Most of those who have gone for years like what it offers. We are there to meet and great fellow haunters and are like a haunt family who network and collaborate on ideas. If you want a big convention with huge prices and huge props go to the other conventions. West Coast is for home haunters.


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

It hasnt got the kick from the industry like other conventions , Just viewing this years line up on their web page the vendors area is half full, the classes are not as full as usual years , the 13th floor which has been for years a location to go party is half full . You'll find good info and good people , and booklets on where to buy industry items but more towards the Etsy side of things . Wait for price drops depending on whats offered. my second year not going after a 6 year trek it was fun , and social .


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm going. Anybody else going? This will be my first time and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We used to go but over the years it lost it's appeal for us. Loved the smaller intimate feeling when it was held at the school. Still went when it moved to the BIG city and the hotel. We loved learning from the pro haunters, meeting up with the local home haunters and sharing info. Something changed a few years back, we became less interested in the classes and the vendors as mentioned were more local arts and crafts and a few actual companies in the Haunt business. 

Learned how to paint murals from Henry of Scream at the Beach, learned I should ponder making props from junk from the Baron of Fright Town. The Davis' held a great foam craving class all ~ these happened at the school location before the move. We ate up those FREE more hands on classes. 

After the move we got our first Atmosfear videos there, (they no longer come), a case of Hot Blood glue sticks (they no linger seem to be in business). Wanted to get some scent for our fog but alas every year they had only yummy (Cookies???) scents as they claimed their inventory of nasty scents were at the BIGGER conventions, never understood coming to even a small convention like this to never have death, dirt or moldy scents but Cookies??? why??? 

Enjoyed the fun haunt of the Milburn's out in Hubbard. The interesting tour of Henry's workshop in Vancouver. Alas being driven the great distances to see the same haunt (Salem) year after year got boring. We were never into the Ball or had the time to stay the extra day for the PJ party. Haven't been in 6 or more years. But like many things your mileage may vary and I think everyone should go at least once.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I went for the first time and had a blast!


----------

